# Furry Fight Club Archives!



## CedarCollie (May 5, 2020)

These are the archives for Furry Fight Club! You will find the fights here!

OOC: forums.furaffinity.net: FURRY FIGHT CLUB! [ooc]

Ongoing Fights:
forums.furaffinity.net: Mambi vs Scorch 




Finished Fights:
forums.furaffinity.net: ScorchFlamewind vs Gato Anderson

forums.furaffinity.net: Mambi vs Myra
​


----------



## Mambi (May 11, 2020)

Update: forums.furaffinity.net: Mambi vs Scorch is now finished as well...with Mambi yielding during a stalemate.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 13, 2020)

Can I join too ? Looks like fun.


----------



## Mambi (May 14, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Can I join too ? Looks like fun.



Sure...go to forums.furaffinity.net: FURRY FIGHT CLUB! [ooc] and ask @Gato to make a thread for the fight (like the ones above)! If you happen to need a sparring partner... <_the cat's eyes glow slightly as he grins_>


----------



## Mambi (May 14, 2020)

Forgot to mention, he'll have a template for basic info like so: (mine as example)

Name: *Mambi*
Age: *Unable to determine*
Height: *5'11" standing bipedal*
Weapons: *Razor-sharp claws, superior reflexes*
Armor: *None*
Abilities: *Enhanced agility, ability to project linked portals in space-time (wormholes)*
Weakness/Setbacks: *Portals require mild focus to maintain and 1/2 second to open. Ferocity tempered by overpowering desire to play with prey rather than destroy. *


----------

